# Diamond Beverages - Home Delivery(?)



## JKL (Apr 22, 2018)

I recently picked up a couple of wood cases full of bottles. A case of 12 - 30oz bottles and a case of 24 single serve.
The case and the bottles are all branded Diamond Beverages from Hamilton Ontario.
The 30 oz bottles are all green but the single serve are a split of 7oz green and 8oz clear.  My guess is that the green are ginger ale and the clear are flavours and cola.
I picked them up from a lady in Dundas Ontario who said they were from her Italian parents Hamilton house.  She says that back in the late 50s and 60's her family used to have pop delivered to their door much like milk used to be.  She says they would put the empties on the porch and a fresh case would be dropped off.   SHe told me that they would mix the ginger ale with their home made wine.  She also mentioned that Coke and Pepsi never made it home and it was Diamond Beverage or Dominion Beverage flavours only.
I did not know home delivery in the manner of milk delivery was a thing.   
Anyone know more about this practice with other bottlers?


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 22, 2018)

Those are nice! I never heard of that before. Very interesting.


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2018)

I've heard of diamond beverages and have one of the small clear bottles , don't know much about the company or how they delivered the product . but the acl bottles are likely from the 60's era


----------



## JKL (Apr 23, 2018)

I found this forum online today.
The topic is home delivery of soda in Chicago in the 1950s and 60s.
Interesting concept.  I guess Diamond Beverages in Hamilton was not the only company doing this.

https://forgottenchicago.com/forum/read.php?1,8129


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 23, 2018)

I have seen numerous ads from many different bottling companies in the St. Louis area that offered home delivery, but mainly from the 1930's and earlier.


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2018)

I was talking to a local antique collector today and he was telling me that home delivery was a pretty popular service back in the day.  Primarily from independent bottlers.  I grew up in Sault Ste Marie but don't recall our local bottler running this service.
I do remember the milk truck coming down the street and dropping of the glass milk bottles.  Fond memories of chasing the ice cream truck too.  Just can't remember the pop truck.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm a bit late to this party!,  but yes home delivery was big thing back in the day....1920's to the 60's



ABC Dry- The Lethbridge Herald, 28 Oct 1935, Mon


----------

